# Graveside Manor 2008



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Video from Graveside Manor 2008.

Graveside Manor 2008 Experiments Video by Graveside - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/Services/Media/Embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@Services/Media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@102607749

I hope this link works as I just added the video -couldn't figure out how to embedd

2008 marked some big changes at Graveside. We rebuilt about 85% of the haunt and focused on the experiment theme.

The video is a bit crude with some of the footage acquired from night vision cameras we had in sections of the haunt. The footage was also displayed on monitors in our security room for guests to observe while waiting to tour the haunt.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow freaking amazing great work very cool props


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great looking video!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh wow, what a fantastic video! Looks like you have some great actors, and I love watching the patrons jump over and over again


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !!!


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Fick, you are correct -the actors are a key element to the show we did. I attached a picture of the crew. We still used a ton of automation with sensors initiating lighting and sound effects and a few air driven props, but the actors really made the show!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice video. Looks like a fun haunt.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I loved the video, great work.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The thrill seekers don't know whether to go forward (not good) or to go back (even worse). Fantastic video editing, very fun to watch.


----------

